# Well it's been a while ........... Finished pics added



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2009)

..................... since I posted pictures of a cook. I pulled a package of bb ribs out of the freezer last night and got them up and running this afternoon. This week, Weber's recipe of the week was for Korean Beef so I picked up a small pack of short ribs and threw them into the marinate! I'll post more pics later as the cook continues.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2009)

I am REALLY looking forward to the finished pic's, especially of the beef !!!!  That sounds awesome!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 9, 2009)

What Larry said


----------



## Griff (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, we're all waiting.


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 9, 2009)

Bring It On *Nick* ! Can't wait to see the finished products!

     8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw that recipe in my email, and thought...Wow that sounds good !

Awesome prep!


----------



## Griff (Aug 9, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I saw that recipe in my email, and thought...Wow that sounds good !
> 
> Awesome prep!



Yeah me too. Anxious to see how it turned out.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like a great start of a master piece!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2009)

Well thinks went to $hit here real fast. The ribs were just finishing up, I was heading into the house to get a tray to bring them in with. A big flash then the boom from the thunder. It was loud enough that it sent my son up from the basement wondering what happened. I get the ribs and I'm running out to get the hamburgers and short ribs and my fire department pager goes off. We have a house struck by lightning. I tell my wife to get the ribs and the burgers and don't forget to take pictures as I run out the door on the call! 1 house struck, which blew a section of the roof off and put a huge crack down the side of the house. Luckily nobody was hurt, but the old couple who lived there were shook up. The bang also set off 2 neighbors fire alarms (crap low voltage stuff). We check for fire, make sure the house is secure for the couple and head out, which lasted about 1 1/2 hours. I get home, my wife and son ate and lucky for you guys my wife took a few pictures. 
Sorry about the burger picture, looks like the flash didn't go off.



Ribs were one of the best I've ever made! Very little shrinkage!




The short ribs were tough, but they were also laying around for an hour and a half before I got them. The flavor was great though.


----------



## Finney (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great man.


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 9, 2009)

PRIMO....N*ick* !

     8)


----------



## Div (Aug 10, 2009)

very very nice looking grub there


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 10, 2009)

oh YUM!


----------



## john a (Aug 10, 2009)

Nick, The flash DID go off. Food looks great in spite of the trials and tribulations.


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like you had quite a cook. Food looks great and your wife did a fine job with the pics.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 10, 2009)

Tuff or not looks great


----------



## DJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful Ribs!! Look like Prize Winners from here!
dj


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome Nick! Great color on da' bones! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually I took one of the short ribs today, sliced it up, put it on a wrap with horseradish sauce and it was tender and juicy!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice looking grub.


----------



## Hoggette (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great! Mind sharing the Korean Rib recipe? How about if I tell ya that I'm dispatching my county fire board and reading BBQ Central?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2009)

Take a look here.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... 398#234398


----------

